# looking for info on the cluster features



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

My 5000 didn't come with an owners manual im wondering what the different features mean when you hit the computer button left and right I know bar has to do with the turbo not sure how it relates to lbs of boost though. And mph and the clock but not sure how to set or adjust anything or what they all actual mean. Thanks in advance


----------

